# Black nose fading?



## flyingduster (Sep 6, 2009)

yup, noses often get paler in winter, and darker in summer, and generally on a fading dog (ie many of them!) it'll not get *quite* as dark as it was last summer, and then in winter it might get lighter, and again not get quite as dark again the following summer, etc etc etc. Essentially they often get slowly paler noses in general, as well as the usual change with the seasons.


----------



## riopup (Dec 14, 2009)

That is so strange... I would have guessed the opposite! I'll be paying attention to my dogs nose more now!


----------



## PonkiPoodles (Feb 25, 2009)

yep, it's called a "snow nose" or "dudley nose"


----------



## flyingduster (Sep 6, 2009)

PonkiPoodles said:


> yep, it's called a "snow nose" or "dudley nose"


dudley nose is actually a pink/pale liver pigmented nose, not just a faded 'snow nose'.


----------



## bigredpoodle (Sep 13, 2009)

My darker Red poodles do not do this, But our cream girl does.
But my Setters got winter nose ...


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

Is there a way to reverse the fading? I heard kelp does the trick?


----------



## bigredpoodle (Sep 13, 2009)

That is how I corrected it in the Irish Setters....The winter nose is not a good thing on a show dog


----------



## Spoofer (Sep 12, 2009)

Thank you! I noticed it last winter, with L.E. Belle, but thought it was just a "winter" thing. Since Murphy's nose stayed a lot darker (maybe not the "coal black" it was) this winter, I thought maybe it was just tanning. I appreciate the information!


----------



## Spoofer (Sep 12, 2009)

Ok... I just saw the post on kelp... you feed it to them? Capsules? Sprinkle on food?


----------



## WonderPup (Oct 26, 2008)

Spoofer said:


> Ok... I just saw the post on kelp... you feed it to them? Capsules? Sprinkle on food?


They make a lot of different versions. I use a powdered one that gets sprinkled on food. My latest version has been the sea meal from solid gold, just stopped feeding it two months ago. I stopped adding anything to their food while I was looking for a new food and see how they would do on it alone before I added anything to it.


----------



## Spoofer (Sep 12, 2009)

Thanks! I've always liked how striking her black nose is against her light apricot coloring... I may have to get some kelp for her


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

Oh I wouldn't go as far as to give a seal meal.. I've groomed dogs that get that type of food due to allergies and they smell like fish ALL the time.. it like leaks through their pores!


----------



## bigredpoodle (Sep 13, 2009)

I use the sea kelp from Natures Farmacy I find that they do well on it ..


----------



## Marian (Oct 20, 2009)

I might have to get some kelp too. I liked it better when it was black. Thanks, Spoofer.


----------



## taxtell (Sep 17, 2009)

Flip has a de-pigmenting nose (it was black when we got him at 5months), but it's turning liver...however since we switched to a raw diet, it seems to be darkening up again, at least on the edges.

I don't know if this is dudley or snow nose, I guess we'll find out in summer?


----------



## Marian (Oct 20, 2009)

I edited my previous post after googling "dudley nose" - I'm not sure which Ted has. He looks okay with a liver nose, so I'm okay with it if it stays that way. I wonder if it's an indication of snow nose if his lips and eye rims are still black while his nose is lighter. I saw pictures of liver pigmented dogs and they also had liver lips (try saying that three times real fast).


----------



## Spoofer (Sep 12, 2009)

I'm betting it darkens up when he gets some sunshine!


----------



## Marian (Oct 20, 2009)

I've put some photos together in chronological order so you can see the progression:


----------



## Spoofer (Sep 12, 2009)

This is exactly what L.E.Belle's nose looks like - it is "pinker" on the top and darker on the bottom, and on the rims. I'm thinking they will blacken back up. It's odd that my darker apricot's nose hasn't faded at all.

Your little guy is just plain adorable...there's just no such thing as a bad picture of him, is there!


----------



## Marian (Oct 20, 2009)

Thanks, and yeah, I think it's strange that it hasn't happened to both of yours. Genetics, maybe?


----------



## Spoofer (Sep 12, 2009)

They are from different breeders, and not a common name in their backgrounds. I'm guessing that must be it...


----------



## Alicia (Oct 23, 2009)

I will have to try the sea kelp on Grace. Her nose has really faded, but her eye rims and lips are still dark. I can't say that they are black, but very very dark. Her nose has really faded this winter.


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

This has been a very peculiar winter, so I am sure a lot of dogs who have never had winter nose are getting it this year. I would think that Poos that live in warm climates with no snow or freezing weather do not get this. It is only a problem in show dogs if they are being shown in the winter or early spring because they do get dark again.


----------



## Marian (Oct 20, 2009)

I'm just really relieved to know that it's not just Teddy. Personally, I prefer the black nose, but I would still love him the same even if it turned purple.


----------



## Mister (Sep 10, 2008)

I just looked at pics from when i got Mister at 8 months old...it was september 2008 so kind of going into winter and now his nose is a lot more faded and he's 2 now. Its just the center not the outer edges, eyes or lips.


----------



## Spoofer (Sep 12, 2009)

Yeah - that sounds just like L.E. Belle's... we'll have to compare them again in June or so! Someone said the noses wouldn't get as dark as they used to be, but it really looks hers did...


----------



## wishpoo (Sep 12, 2009)

Just want to say that Kelp has very high concentration of Iodine and that too much Iodine can irritate Thyroid gland in humans and even put it off-balance if there is predisposition for it. 

I would suppose that it could have same effect on dogs and other mammals :rolffleyes: 

Just a thought ...


----------



## Cameo (Feb 5, 2010)

fading nose's can be from genetics. Apricot, creams, whites, and browns can develope lighter noses as they age. Just like when the coat's change (dilute), so to can the other pigments. It's acceptable to the standard in some colors, but considered a fault in other colors.


----------



## Mister (Sep 10, 2008)

I think Cameo is on to something....Mister isnt from the best breeding so i wouldnt be one bit suprised if his nose goes all pink lol. And yes Spoofer we will have to compare them in June.


----------



## cbrand (Aug 9, 2009)

I think fading noses are always genetic. People make excuses and say that things like kelp help, but the truth is that good pigment stays black, black, black and poor pigment fades. 

This is why I find painting noses to be so insidious. All breeders are doing it putting poor pigment back into the gene pool.


----------



## Sparkle&Spunk (Jan 26, 2010)

cbrand said:


> I think fading noses are always genetic. People make excuses and say that things like kelp help, but the truth is that good pigment stays black, black, black and poor pigment fades.
> 
> This is why I find painting noses to be so insidious. All breeders are doing it putting poor pigment back into the gene pool.


do "all" black noses change colors if they genes are weak? i.e., if Ocsi's 6 years old and his nose has not lost color is that good? 
or does it usually only happen on light colored dogs with black noses?


----------



## Olie (Oct 10, 2009)

Sparkle&Spunk said:


> do "all" black noses change colors if they genes are weak? i.e., if Ocsi's 6 years old and his nose has not lost color is that good?
> or does it usually only happen on light colored dogs with black noses?


Suri's has not changed either - I think thats what she means, yes good pigment does not change


----------



## cbrand (Aug 9, 2009)

I don't think I've ever seen a fading nose on a Black, Silver, Blue. This is a problem with Whites, Creams, Apricots, and Reds. I don't know about Browns. I'll have to start looking.

Here is one theory I have based on personal experience. The Cream and White puppies I've had who were born with black pigment kept their black pigment. The Cream girl who was born with a pink nose (turned black) lost her pigment at around age 1 year.


----------



## Cameo (Feb 5, 2010)

Here's a great website that explains colorations in poodle better than I ever could, so instead of slaughtering the facts, I'll just post the link, lol.

http://arpeggiopoodles.tripod.com/

Not only is there great info on colors, but so much other useful info!


----------



## Spoofer (Sep 12, 2009)

Hey, Mister! I just noticed you live in Puyallup! My sis & her family used to live there... nice community


----------



## Bella's Momma (Jul 26, 2009)

Would a little sea kelp help keep a brown nose brown? And what would a "little" be?


----------

